# Pro Bodybuilder Hidetada Yamagishi was arrested



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

THE YAMAGISHI CASE by Allan Donnelly January 31st, 2008 On December 8, 2007, IFBB professional bodybuilder Hidetada Yamagishi was arrested at Los Angeles International Airport after a random search of Yamagishi’s luggage found Yamagishi to be in possession of a controlled substance. Yamagishi, a citizen of Japan, was on his way back to California, where [...]

*Read More...*


----------

